# Addicted to buying new recordings



## Jord

Does anyone find that they're addicted to buying new recordings?

i've started buying cds instead of downloading music probably about a year ago, i find that every bit of money i have that i get i suddenly go onto the internet looking for more music to buy, does anyone get this or do i have some kind of addiction problem?


----------



## OboeKnight

I have this problem....probably an addiction lol. I can't leave an orchestra concert without buying a recording. I also have a problem with buying far too much on ITunes -.-


----------



## Head_case

That sounds familiar. I used to find music transported me into an emotional world beyond the monotony of the everyday - it was like paying for prostitution and getting a CD in return :lol:

Then I took up the flute again, and I spend more time playing my own music, instead of listening. I still do a fair bit of listening,
but not like, every moment of my free time. I suppose the next step is to get a busking licence.

iTunes really doesn't appeal to me - I've never bought a single thing from them and won't start. The emotions of music are necessarily tangible and concrete; its media has to be physical for me too: as the vinyl LP; CD or sheet music.

Really bad visiting www.musicroom.com. There is so much sheet music I would end up buying. Thankfully I just returned to the Bach sonatas and those are taking forever to get through so i have no need to buy anything else.

Less is more


----------



## moody

Jord said:


> Does anyone find that they're addicted to buying new recordings?
> 
> i've started buying cds instead of downloading music probably about a year ago, i find that every bit of money i have that i get i suddenly go onto the internet looking for more music to buy, does anyone get this or do i have some kind of addiction problem?


A lot of people go through this ,I used to buy records by the dozen then hide them in the garage and sneak them into the house when my wife was absent.


----------



## bigshot

It's not considered an addiction if you don't have a wife.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I gave up buying so much when I realized that all the music I currently own would take me years to get through entirely. It's not that I no longer buy any music but I really think through my purchases now. Plus with Spotify I have more music than I can ever listen to in the rest of my life. It's a funny epiphany that happens when you realize you have less years ahead of you than you have behind you, and material things tend to lose their luster.

Kevin


----------



## neoshredder

I used to (sort of). Than I got a system for Internet Streaming in my house. I got so many cd's at it is for the car. Now I get more adventurous at the house with MOG Internet streaming. So many recordings I found that would cost me thousands to have them all.


----------



## opus55

Buy used CDs and save money. At least that's how I keep the cost down. I don't buy dozens every month so I think I'm in control of myself.


----------



## davinci

I've been addicted to buying CDs for years. And since putting together a Classical-only HiFi rig, I can't stop buying classical CDs and Lps. I'm always sampling tracks on Amazon and getting good advice here on TC. 
Not only do I like to expand my taste between Classical, Romantic, Modern, but I'm obsessed with buying the many different interpretations by conductors of a composer. Do I really need 20 versions of Beethoven's 5th?
I blame you all for recommending recordings that are new to me; _of course I'm joking._ But isn't that the sign of an addict, not taking responsibility and blaming others?


----------



## opus55

davinci said:


> Not only do I like to expand my taste between Classical, Romantic, Modern, but I'm obsessed with buying the many different interpretations by conductors of a composer. Do I really need 20 versions of Beethoven's 5th?


As I'm finding out, yes


----------



## moody

Kevin Pearson said:


> I gave up buying so much when I realized that all the music I currently own would take me years to get through entirely. It's not that I no longer buy any music but I really think through my purchases now. Plus with Spotify I have more music than I can ever listen to in the rest of my life. It's a funny epiphany that happens when you realize you have less years ahead of you than you have behind you, and material things tend to lose their luster.
> 
> Kevin


My lustre is long gone and I may be lucky to manage a year or two more.


----------



## ptr

I don't have to, I don't even need to, but I want it any way!

For me it is like acquiring books for a library, its a historicist's 19Th century enlightenment idea of amassing vast amounts of knowledge (or "enjoyments") within arms length. I believe that the human species has become lacy, passive and slightly dumber with the advent of the internet, she no longer fell compelled to do the legwork of gathering information her self and she believes that It should all be free and hers to use at will! (to be read with a touch of slight irony..  )

/ptr


----------



## DavidA

Confession being good for the soul, I must admit to being addicted to buying CDs for years now. Before that it was LPs. Perhaps the difference now is we have more money and CDs are relatively inexpensive and can be bought second hand. They are also easier to sneak into the house under your coat which is something more difficult to do with LPs. I knew of a guy who got so terrified at his wife finding out he had bought the latest set of Bruckner symphonies he used to leave them outside and collect them at an opportune moment. Unfortunately he did this once and there was a heavy rainstorm which soaked the LP covers.
One problem comes with I-pods and Amazon. The combination becomes pretty irresistable!


----------



## Jord

OboeKnight said:


> I also have a problem with buying far too much on ITunes -.-


I can't stand itunes or anything like that, i see it as a waste of money, you could buy the physical cd, you have the cd, you can put it on iTunes and everything else, and if itunes somehow fails you still have it!


----------



## Alydon

Jord said:


> Does anyone find that they're addicted to buying new recordings?
> 
> i've started buying cds instead of downloading music probably about a year ago, i find that every bit of money i have that i get i suddenly go onto the internet looking for more music to buy, does anyone get this or do i have some kind of addiction problem?


Yes, I fully understand this type of buying frenzy; the feeling one gets from finding, placing the order and clicking the mouse is probably the same rush a crack - cocaine addict gets when inhaling their pipe.
I've never downloaded music prefering to own the CD - the case and the notes make you feel you have bought into the music somehow, unlike the soulless downloaded file.
I don't think there is anything wrong with this type of musical buying obsession and considering other people spend vast sums on golf, having their hair highlighted, betting etc, buying a few (or many CDs) is good value and let's face it, harmless. Personally, I go through phases when I become interested in a certain work or composer and order a dozen CDs, or am tempted in buy the big box sets.
I do this because as the post suggests it is some sort of compulsive addiction, and as a point of interest I have sold off numerous CDs, and many number the shelves which I have only played once or never played - the chase getting the CD was better than owning it, but now owning it I have the control of when I want to put it into the machine. But all of this is in the cause of my interest or obsession in classical music and that is all that matters to me. I must point out if it helps those who are entering this phase of classical mania that the worst type of buys are the giant box sets or 'special' editions: you will play one or two CDs and from then on this massive object will serve well as a bookend.
The good thing nowdays with the Net is that you can order anytime and never have to leave the house, and let's all be cheerful with the fact that with the massive competition for sales a £100.00 these days buys one hell of a lot of music!


----------



## bigshot

ptr said:


> I believe that the human species has become lacy, passive and slightly dumber with the advent of the internet, she no longer fell compelled to do the legwork of gathering information her self and she believes that It should all be free and hers to use at will!


An electronic library that would put the library at Thebes to shame... and we use it to look at pictures of cats saying snappy sayings!


----------



## bigshot

moody said:


> My lustre is long gone and I may be lucky to manage a year or two more.


Mention me in your will!


----------



## moody

bigshot said:


> Mention me in your will!


Now you've got Neoshredder getting all hopeful.


----------



## moody

bigshot said:


> An electronic library that would put the library at Thebes to shame... and we use it to look at pictures of cats saying snappy sayings!


I didn't think that was what you watched !!


----------



## Sonata

My husband and I have an understanding. We mock each other's addictions (my music, his RC airplanes) whenever possible. But we rarely curttail such expenditures


----------



## OldListener

A few years ago, I became concerned that lots of classical CDs I might want were going out of production. Reissues might or might not appear. I regarded ArchivMusic's made on demand ArchivCDs, Berkshire Record Outlet's overstocks, and Amazon's Marketplace for used CDs as an opportunity that might not last too long. I've been buying what I wanted (cheap!) while I can. Maybe a purchase contains 18th recording of a work in my collection, but if I don't buy the CD now, I may never get to hear that performance.

Addiction or prudence? I regard it as prudent behavior for a serious classical music listener.

Bill


----------



## Vaneyes

Remember, whenever you see "1 left in stock", be sure to buy it.


----------



## starthrower

I wish there were some new young artists I could get excited about. But I had a good run in the 70s,80s, 90s discovering all kinds of stuff. I'm pretty well saturated with all the music I need.


----------



## jtbell

davinci said:


> Do I really need 20 versions of Beethoven's 5th?


Nah, I only need 16. My weakness is Sibelius: 34 versions of his 2nd. 

Overall, I hit a peak of over 500 CDs in 2000, helped by cheap "cutout" CDs at Berkshire Record Outlet, and some large box sets. Now I buy most of my new stuff as downloads, which helps me manage the overall flow. I buy a few at a time and don't buy new downloads until I've listened to the previous batch. However, when I see a "bargain" on either downloads, or physical CDs, I jump on it. (e.g. the remastered Bernstein Mahler cycle on Sony)


----------



## Alydon

jtbell said:


> Nah, I only need 16. My weakness is Sibelius: 34 versions of his 2nd.
> 
> Overall, I hit a peak of over 500 CDs in 2000, helped by cheap "cutout" CDs at Berkshire Record Outlet, and some large box sets. Now I buy most of my new stuff as downloads, which helps me manage the overall flow. I buy a few at a time and don't buy new downloads until I've listened to the previous batch. However, when I see a "bargain" on either downloads, or physical CDs, I jump on it. (e.g. the remastered Bernstein Mahler cycle on Sony)


I understand the 34 versions of Sibelius: I did wonder at my buying habits when I got up to 10 versions of Bach's WTC!


----------



## Sid James

I just buy now what I immediately want to listen to. Of course there are exceptions to the rule (& yeah I know, exceptions are usually the downfall to the rules one sets up, aren't they?). But seriously this system has largely worked for me. If I see something, I often restrain from buying it for a while. I mean, it will always be there for me to buy next week or next month, etc. So I wait a little and if I really want it I inevitably end up buying it. If its just a fly by night type of impulse thing, I tend to forget about it.

I've gotten music overlaod now. Have been decreasing purchases for the last year or more, also lessening other music related expenditure (eg. live concerts). Now I tend to buy to fill gaps in my collection rather than conquer unknown territory so to speak. Eg. I'm replacing things I've got on tape and are way past their use by date.

So yeah, less is more as someone said above. I got into classical again after a long break when I joined this forum, which has been a great resource. Now I'm scaling back, my rate of finding new things is slower than before.



Alydon said:


> ...I must point out if it helps those who are entering this phase of classical mania that the worst type of buys are the giant box sets or 'special' editions: you will play one or two CDs and from then on this massive object will serve well as a bookend...


Its why I've avoided those totally. Don't have the endurance to listen to those for one thing.


----------



## joen_cph

The fact is that less work/obligations and a lack of external events usually imply intensified music shopping; more work and more outside events mean the opposite ...

As long as it doesn´t affect one´s economy in a thoroughly unhealthy way or deprives one of social life, it shouldn´t be considered a problem. I used to be more addicted and spend more in the past, but at some point one will - in most cases - start to feel that one really has enough recordings and recorded works, though the exact amount will vary from person to person. Did I spend too much time alltogether on music? Yes, but it has given me a lot too, and will continue to do so. 

The recent discussions on Szell´s "Eroica"-recording was interesting, but I don´t feel the need to buying it, since I´ve got enough versions of the work and Szell´s style isn´t markedly or spectacularly different if compared to those I know already. 

I usually go for 2nd hand cheap LPs or CDs at special sales, keeping the cost very modest. I can recommend that niche if you want to keep the budget low. I very rarely buy downloads, which would mean more expenses, probably.

What I don´t quite understand is how people collect recordings of the same work which are relatively similar, like a lot of recent Western recordings, while the much bigger and interesting contrasts inherent in the tradition in a wider sense (say since 1930) is being missed. Or why people collect "complete recorded legacy, by all labels" of a composer, say by Nielsen or Mahler. Such a Mahler enthusiast I knew was in heaven because he obtained a rare New Zealand recording of a symphony, which musically speaking was of rather limited merit.

20-22 different versions constitutes the upper limit to me and it applies to 5-10 works (Sacre, Appassionata, Beethoven Concerto 4+5, Tchaikovsky Concerto 1, probably a couple more)

On an annual basis, I spend about 3-5% of my netto income on music - travels, music and books being the biggest expenses except from the absolutely necessary ones, and in that order.


----------



## Head_case

That's a well-thought out and very balanced perspective. 

I was doing well with my music budgeting; partly being so particularly demanding and fussy about what I listen to, which amounts to only a very finite narrow little chamber field to explore, however even in this field of chamber music, the breadth and scope are phenomenal. 

I wasn't even spending 3% on new music; partly like you, I prefer the vinyl LP, or the CD, which is being off-loaded at discount prices, particularly for repertoire which most pop classical listeners have never even heard of. 

My greatest new expense is probably tied into rediscovering the pleasure of playing the flute again. I have so many new flutes it's as bad as Mickey Mouse in the Sorcerer's Apprentice creating more and more pieces of wooden broomsticks from the first one he started off with. The idea was, that playing an instrument would open up a creative dimension, which is more active than passive as a listener for me. This much is true: it works. Then the grail of flutes, discovering that Stradivarius of flutes becomes a real obsession. Thankfully I at least know that this begins, not with the vuvuzela


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> I wish there were some new young artists I could get excited about. But I had a good run in the 70s,80s, 90s discovering all kinds of stuff. I'm pretty well saturated with all the music I need.


Adding to that...it was great fun when there were brick 'n mortars, and labels were working at fever pitch to move stuff from LP to CD. Apart from transfers, the new recording side was still viable, though big band/opera studio recordings were rapidly declining. I guess that was the warning shot for me. When mediocre live recordings, touted as riveting and exciting, became commonplace.

Hunting and Gathering, Brick 'n Mortar soon gave way to more and more internet mail-ordering. Better, as in cheaper and more convenient buying opportunities, but fun was de-stuffed.

There are exciting new artists. They have tough acts to follow, and even tougher marketing roads to forge. :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

joen_cph said:


> The fact is that less work/obligations and a lack of external events usually imply intensified music shopping; more work and more outside events mean the opposite ...


Funny, I'm the opposite. The busier my obligations are, the more tempted I am to buy...a stress release of sorts. Or a "well I worked hard, so I earned this purchase for myself" kind of thing


----------



## moody

bigshot said:


> It's not considered an addiction if you don't have a wife.


Well I don't now so that took care of the problem.
But as someone has said there is no chance that I'll ever listen to them all.
Glad that at last you have put Felix on display--it is him isn't it /


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ What you need is some good WUFM (or PUFM), as the case maybe.


----------



## realdealblues

I've had a terrible addiction for buying recordings for over 20 years. It's really been a double edged sword for me. It's nice that I've gradually decided what I really enjoy and what really isn't for me, but now I have literally thousands of CD's I need to get rid of. 

There are so many artists and composers I bought because I'd hear their names and how great they were, only to find out after I had bought several of their albums looking for new things that I might like, that there wasn't any that I enjoyed.

I'm far more selective these days and I usually set myself a limit of $25-50 every 2 weeks (pay day) and I only buy recordings that I know I like. I'm thankful for services like Spotify now where I can try before I buy.


----------



## Vaneyes

realdealblues said:


> I've had a terrible addiction for buying recordings for over 20 years. It's really been a double edged sword for me. It's nice that I've gradually decided what I really enjoy and what really isn't for me, but now I have literally thousands of CD's I need to get rid of.
> 
> There are so many artists and composers I bought because I'd hear their names and how great they were, only to find out after I had bought several of their albums looking for new things that I might like, that there wasn't any that I enjoyed.
> 
> I'm far more selective these days and I usually set myself a limit of $25-50 every 2 weeks (pay day) and I only buy recordings that I know I like. I'm thankful for services like Spotify now where I can try before I buy.


Important points, especially for those new to the collecting game. Listen before you leap.

It's easier than ever to collect a lot of junk. There's usually a very good reason for the close-outs and deep-discount pricing. They stink.

I would also suggest going easy on unknown composers. First and foremost, deal with the masters.


----------



## neoshredder

Also check Amazon reviews. Bigger risk to buy one that isn't rated obviously.


----------



## bigshot

That isn't necessarily true if you're buying used. I have a lot of great recordings that are out of print and have no reviews at Amazon at all.


----------



## Jord

Reading some of these comments i'm glad i haven't got to the stage of buying more than one recording of a piece :lol:


----------



## jtbell

Vaneyes said:


> it was great fun when there were brick 'n mortars, and labels were working at fever pitch to move stuff from LP to CD.


Ah, the good old days, when I made a Saturday road trip about 2-3 times a year to the nearest Tower Records and Borders, 160 miles away, and bought 12-15 CDs. This was in addition to the "local" Best Buys and Barnes & Nobles, about 50 miles away, and the mail-order/online purchases from Berkshire and H&B.

Tower and Borders are gone, of course, and the "locals" have dried up. So now it's downloads from eclassical.com, prestoclassical.co.uk, etc., and CDs from Amazon and H&B when I can't find lossless downloads.


----------



## Sonata

Best Buy was my favorite place to shop for CDs as a teenager and early 20-something.  Never really had a "small town" private record store in my area. I am 99.% online purchasing from Amazon, Presto, or iTunes. I don't think about it to much, but I did enjoy browsing a real store.


----------



## jtbell

When Best Buy opened up in my area, I think in 1993, I was amazed at their classical CD section. Not at the Tower or Borders level, but still an extensive selection of the major labels: DG, Phillips, Decca, EMI, Sony, RCA, Naxos. And lots of operas and box sets. I bought most of Dorati's Haydn opera recordings there. And historical recordings: Furtwängler's Beethoven symphonies, Yves Nat's Beethoven piano sonatas, the Hungarian Quartet's Beethoven cycle, etc. 

Then after a few years they apparently realized that the stuff just wasn't selling, despite my best efforts to help them along, and their classical stock started to shrink and shrink and shrink. But it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## davinci

No more Virgin Megastore in UK, is Tower still open? Tower in US had great classical selection at high prices.


----------



## realdealblues

The only store anywhere around me that has any classical CD's is Barnes & Noble. They used to have a good selection 10 years ago, but now most of the time they only have some "generic, no name, discount label" recording. 

Last time I was there I looked through to see what Beethoven Symphonies they had and I found 2 CD's. Symphonies 3 & 5 I think. Both on separate CD's and both conducted by Joe Blow and the Orchestra from Timbuktu. No Karajan, No Bernstein, No Szell, No anybody you've ever heard of. It was beyond pathetic. I would say 90% of the CD's in there now are "Greatest Hits" type with a few random works thrown together. The only famous Name/Brand CD I saw was Sony's Glenn Gould "The Goldberg Variations".


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I don't even bother looking at B&N or BestBuy for classical anymore. Their selection is the worst of the worst. Online buying is the only way to go and the prices are far better too. Back in the early 80s I used to live in Tulsa, OK. and there was a msuic store that had an area dedicated to classical music and a huge selection. I mean the classical area was enclosed and soundproof from the rest of the store and it was staffed by very knowledgeable people. It was a great store but the best one I have ever been to was also in Tulsa and owned by a classical music aficionado. He ran it out of a basement level of his home. Every record (thousands) in the store had to have top reviews from the main review mags of the time or he didn't stock it. You could look at the divider card to see at a glance what recordings got the best reviews. I never bought a loser from him ever. His private collection took up entire wall about ten feet high and twenty feet long. If you were looking for a piece and only had a general melody he could tell you immediately what you were looking for. He was amazing actually! Ah...the good old days. I wish I could go back to those days. It was so much fun just to spend and hour or two browsing and talking to the owner. He was so eager to pass on to a new generation his love of classical music. 

I also used to love being a member of Musical Heritage Society because they had such great recordings of many rare and hard to find recordings. Their sales were so good that you could come away with a dozen albums for $25.00 or so.

Kevin


----------



## KRoad

I see from your screen photo that you are a Nielsen fan, Kevin. Me too. I bought a Membran 10CD box set of his work for €9.99 this weekend. Superb, modern DDD recordings all of them. If you are interested I will post the ISB - highly recommended. Best buy so far this year.


----------



## OboeKnight

I'm going to an orchestra concert tonight and there are always tons of recordings for sale....wish me luck that I don't spend over $20!!


----------



## LordBlackudder

i bought out hmv


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ very impresssive, is that why they went broke in oz about 5 years ago................


----------



## Vaneyes

Surely this thread should be bumped. Music addiction, CDs even, is going nowhere. :lol:


----------



## apricissimus

The fact that there are so many low-price, large-CD-count box sets out there now is really terrible for my addiction. It's so _easy_ to rationalize purchasing one of them, then another, then another...


----------



## apricissimus

Vaneyes said:


> Important points, especially for those new to the collecting game. Listen before you leap.
> 
> *It's easier than ever to collect a lot of junk.* There's usually a very good reason for the close-outs and deep-discount pricing. They stink.
> 
> I would also suggest going easy on unknown composers. First and foremost, deal with the masters.


I bought the recent Mercury Living Presence 2 box set, and after listening to most of it, I'd say I have no interest at all in about half of it. I should have researched that purchase better.

Maybe when it goes OOP I can sell it for a profit.


----------



## Bix

bigshot said:


> It's not considered an addiction if you don't have a wife.


i'll be fine then


----------



## apricissimus

I've been known to sneak recently arrived packages past my wife  When I put them in the pile with the rest of them, they blend in and no one's the wiser.


----------



## Vaneyes

apricissimus said:


> I've been known to sneak recently arrived packages past my wife  When I put them in the pile with the rest of them, they blend in and no one's the wiser.


Until a peek at the joint credit card statement.


----------



## jtbell

Vaneyes said:


> Until a peek at the joint credit card statement.


Which is why I have my own credit card for personal purchases.


----------



## Vaneyes

Forget lipstick on the collar, it's hidden CD purchases wives are concerned about.


----------



## apricissimus

She knows I spend to much on CD's. But she also knows that she spends too much on clothes, so she doesn't complain much.


----------



## julianoq

I was very addicted until a month ago when I signed for the new music subscription service from Google. I disliked this kind of services before, but I am enjoying this one a lot, it has like 90% of all the music I want. Yes, the music is not "mine", but atleast it is helping me to treat my addiction and helping me to save some money


----------



## elgar's ghost

Best cure for CD addiction in my case was to simply to run short of storage space. I even had to give over two drawers of a dresser and stuff the clothes that were in there onto an already full wardrobe shelf. As a result my purchases are now few and far between. The logical solution is downloads but I'm trying to keep that at bay for as long as possible.


----------



## Vaneyes

apricissimus said:


> She knows I spend to much on CD's. But she also knows that she spends too much on clothes, so she doesn't complain much.


And what about her shoes? Time for another CD order.


----------



## Vaneyes

julianoq said:


> I was very addicted until a month ago when I signed for the new music subscription service from Google. I disliked this kind of services before, but I am enjoying this one a lot, it has like 90% of all the music I want. Yes, the music is not "mine", but atleast it is helping me to treat my addiction and helping me to save some money


Whatta sad story. Lemme buy you a Krispy Kreme anda cup o' coffee.


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Best cure for CD addiction in my case was to simply to run short of storage space. I even had to give over two drawers of a dresser and stuff the clothes that were in there onto an already full wardrobe shelf. As a result my purchases are now few and far between. The logical solution is downloads but I'm trying to keep that at bay for as long as possible.


Ooooh, this is getting close to my CD soul.


----------



## jtbell

Vaneyes said:


> Forget lipstick on the collar, it's hidden CD purchases wives are concerned about.


She sees them anyway, they're part of our decor. It's just the bills that she doesn't see. 









There's another similar rack in the living room, and two smaller ones in the dining room. However, they're now emptying gradually, as I rip the CDs and stuff them into shoeboxes in my bedroom closet.


----------



## Bix

jtbell said:


> She sees them anyway, they're part of our decor. It's just the bills that she doesn't see.
> 
> View attachment 21226
> 
> 
> There's another similar rack in the living room, and two smaller ones in the dining room. However, they're now emptying gradually, as I rip the CDs and stuff them into shoeboxes in my bedroom closet.


More room means more CDs


----------



## brotagonist

I had digital files from about 1999 to 2011. They were such a huge *nuisance* (storing and moving them on the hard drive, renaming and tagging them, backups, need to boot the computer in order to listen, lack of album notes, low fidelity, illegality, defective files, playback software choice and setup, operating system upgrades, etc) that my music enjoyment became a time-consuming burden.

In the fall of 2011, I deleted every one of the nearly 10 thousand files and have purchased nearly 300 CDs to replace the best of the best and get a *lot* of new albums, too. I bought a number of excellent _*Mosjö*_ stackable cabinets from IKEA. The last shelf is now half full. I can either cap my collection (unlikely), buy another cabinet (probably) or start a second row behind the first row (impractical, although the shelves are deep enough).

My buying has slowed to a trickle in the last couple of months, but I have dozens of unwanted CDs in the garage that I am cautiously trading in, as I don't want to 'unfriend' the charitable shop owner with that Scheiß ;-)


----------



## Centropolis

I am relatively new at classical CDs and music in general but applying my theory here.

For me, the addiction comes from a feel of the need to "complete" something. Like, I have to have them all. In non-classical music, if I own 5 Diana Krall CDs and I like them all, I feel the need to get all of her main releases, even though I might not have heard all of them before. Or if I have all but one Zeppelin CDs, even if I don't like the last one, I may just buy it if I can find it cheap just for the sake that I have them all.

That's my problem. It's a disease.


----------



## brotagonist

Centropolis said:


> For me, the addiction comes from a feel of the need to "complete" something. Like, I have to have them all.


I think that is quite common. In the '70s, I used to do that with my favourite artists/composers. So did most of my friends. If it were not for this "disease", the Rolling Stones and many other so-called _classic_ groups would never have hung on this long ;-)

After a few years, I began to notice that most pop artists and many modern composers get into ruts or lose that which made them great pretty quickly. I stopped buying every album as it came out and would wait a while to see how I felt about it after some time had elapsed.

When the changeover to CD occurred in about 1990 and my collection went from about 3000 albums to 0 overnight, I vowed to use discretion in (re)purchasing. I now choose only the albums that I feel to be the best, or at least my favourites... the ones that I feel I will want to listen to over the long term. There is simply too much for me to be able to collect or listen to it all. I have to narrow my focus to what interests me the most: in classical. I have repurchased most of what I used to have on LP, plus a whole lot more; for other genres, it has been relatively little, save a few _representative_ favourites. I still haven't gotten a Stones album. I'm still waiting for the definitive _hits_ album with only the good hits, ie., up to and including _Sticky Fingers_.


----------



## Centropolis

brotagonist said:


> I think that is quite common. In the '70s, I used to do that with my favourite artists/composers. So did most of my friends. If it were not for this "disease", the Rolling Stones and many other so-called _classic_ groups would never have hung on this long ;-)


The good (I guess) thing about classical music is that you cannot possibly complete everything. You can get complete works by a composer but you cannot completely own all performances of all pieces.


----------



## Itullian

I'm addicted too. Just take a look at the Wagner opera threads to see all my purchases.


----------



## brotagonist

Centropolis said:


> The good (I guess) thing about classical music is that you cannot possibly complete everything. You can get complete works by a composer but you cannot completely own all performances of all pieces.


Me, I'm no longer looking for an exhaustive collection like that, but I find that as my collection has fleshed out, I am beginning to appreciate alternate performances. Perhaps it is a sign of maturity as a listener?


----------



## bigshot

That's a bingo.

Also, when your frame of reference is wider, you are better equipped to comment on which performances are better than others, and also better equipped to appreciate different approaches. (Most folks in forums just list the one version they have and announce it's the best.)


----------



## moody

apricissimus said:


> I bought the recent Mercury Living Presence 2 box set, and after listening to most of it, I'd say I have no interest at all in about half of it. I should have researched that purchase better.
> 
> Maybe when it goes OOP I can sell it for a profit.


You must be well off ,I needed a number of them,but due to this crazy huge box reissue nonsense I'm unable to get them.


----------



## brotagonist

For me, the reissue sets have been great. They contain mostly pieces I want and give me a few extra pieces I already own, but performed by other artists. Some are only $5-$15, like the Decca/DG Duo and Trio sets, so I don't mind.


----------



## moody

Kevin Pearson said:


> I gave up buying so much when I realized that all the music I currently own would take me years to get through entirely. It's not that I no longer buy any music but I really think through my purchases now. Plus with Spotify I have more music than I can ever listen to in the rest of my life. It's a funny epiphany that happens when you realize you have less years ahead of you than you have behind you, and material things tend to lose their luster.
> 
> Kevin


You're not kidding,it is a chastening thing.


----------



## moody

Centropolis said:


> The good (I guess) thing about classical music is that you cannot possibly complete everything. You can get complete works by a composer but you cannot completely own all performances of all pieces.


No.but some of us appear to have tried our damndest !


----------



## Centropolis

moody said:


> No.but some of us appear to have tried our damndest !


I really wonder at what point do you say to yourself, "No, I don't need another complete Beethoven symphonies cycle, I already have 4 different ones."

I started buying classical stuff only about a month ago, I have a small collection now. I am trying to listen to a couple of CDs every night, and I am already seeing that I don't like certain ones I have. I don't know if it's the style or type of music on the CD, or I just don't like the composer.

I listened to my $1 Decca "Verdi: Greatest Hits" CD last night and I didn't enjoy it at all. I don't think it had anything to do with the fact that it's cheap. I think I just don't like Verdi's stuff.

I couldn't possibly imagine that I will own complete of anything in classical music. The closest thing might by getting a complete edition boxset from Brilliant Classics.


----------



## brotagonist

My collection is pretty much big enough. I collected fairly extensively, but not exhaustively, solo, chamber and orchestral works by the major composers, plus a good number of albums of noteworthy works by many other composers. I am not trying to have all of the composers, just the ones that really interest me, and a bit more to whet my appetite. I have lots to listen to: it would take me at least 6 months of determined listening to get through just the classical music (classical is about 60% of my collection). It will take me a good number of years to truly digest what I presently own. My days of active shopping are behind me. If I learn of a work I missed or become interested in a composer I skipped, I can always pick up an album or three.

When describing what you were after, you once said: "not so much stuff with voice in it." Verdi is primarily/exclusively (?) an opera composer. It is definitely helpful to learn a bit about the composers/works you are considering acquiring, so as to avoid purchases that are outside your range of interest. If it were pop music, I would be inclined to pawn it immediately; with classical, I usually set it aside for a while and see how my tastes mature before deciding to delete something from my collection.


----------



## Centropolis

brotagonist said:


> When describing what you were after, you once said: "not so much stuff with voice in it." Verdi is primarily/exclusively (?) an opera composer. It is definitely helpful to learn a bit about the composers/works you are considering acquiring, so as to avoid purchases that are outside your range of interest. If it were pop music, I would be inclined to pawn it immediately; with classical, I usually set it aside for a while and see how my tastes mature before deciding to delete something from my collection.


Yes, I am learning as we go. I will definitely pay more attention to these. I am only about a month into this classical stuff so a lot more reading to do.


----------



## kv466

I'm addicted to buying good recordings.


----------



## brotagonist

Centropolis said:


> I am only about a month into this classical stuff so a lot more reading to do.


It is not necessary to read entire books before going shopping.

Know what baroque, classical and romantic styles (sort of) sound like.
Know the main composers from each of these eras.
Know the types of compositions: suites, symphonies, piano sonatas, violin sonatas, cello sonatas, piano concertos, violin concertos, string trios, string quartets and so on. 
Know which composers wrote these. What type(s) did each composer specialize in?
Know which composers you want to collect. Do you have each of the types of composition in your collection by those composers? Do you want them all or are there certain widely held best ones?
Do you have performances by some artists and not by others? What eras/composers are they specialized in? Why are some artists preferred/disliked? Do you agree with this?


----------



## Centropolis

brotagonist said:


> Know which composers wrote these. What type(s) did each composer specialize in?


I think this the part that I am struggling with. I now know Verdi doesn't write anything I like. I've read that Wagner also didn't any much without vocals. I know the main composers in the different periods. I have basic understanding of the different styles. It's just that sometimes I cannot determine what they are reading the back of a CD.

Can someone give me a quick list of which composers (ones that mainly focused on things with vocals) to avoid knowing that I don't really like operas and similar stuff? I don't meain specific works but there are composers that pretty much only wrote operas and songs.

FYI, the reason why I know like the operas is because I don't understand what they are singing. It's like watching a foreign movie without subtitles. Actually, it's even worse than that since there is no picture.


----------



## moody

Centropolis said:


> I really wonder at what point do you say to yourself, "No, I don't need another complete Beethoven symphonies cycle, I already have 4 different ones."
> 
> I started buying classical stuff only about a month ago, I have a small collection now. I am trying to listen to a couple of CDs every night, and I am already seeing that I don't like certain ones I have. I don't know if it's the style or type of music on the CD, or I just don't like the composer.
> 
> I listened to my $1 Decca "Verdi: Greatest Hits" CD last night and I didn't enjoy it at all. I don't think it had anything to do with the fact that it's cheap. I think I just don't like Verdi's stuff.
> 
> I couldn't possibly imagine that I will own complete of anything in classical music. The closest thing might by getting a complete edition boxset from Brilliant Classics.


What you are doing is feeling your way. Don't buy any giant packages until you know what you like.


----------



## moody

kv466 said:


> I'm addicted to buying good recordings.


Even if they are by GG (,I just ran into the limit nonsense.)


----------



## brotagonist

Centropolis said:


> Can someone give me a quick list of which composers (ones that mainly focused on things with vocals) to avoid knowing that I don't really like operas and similar stuff? I don't meain specific works but there are composers that pretty much only wrote operas and songs.


I'm not going to go through an encyclopedia to try and dig up the names I think you should avoid ;-)

Some of the greatest composers, according to me (pardon me, if I omit someone, I'm always learning, too):

Baroque: Johann Sebastian Bach, Handel, Vivaldi
Classical: Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven
Romantic: Brahms, Schubert, Mahler, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Schumann, Schoenberg, Berg, Webern
Modern: Debussy, Satie, Ravel, Bartok, Hindemith, Shostakovich, Messiaen, Stravinsky, Xenakis, Ligeti, Penderecki, Schnittke, Varese

So, that is roughly my basic list of composers. As you explore each one, you will come across countless other names that might or might not send you off on tangents. Find out who they are. Are they composers you want to add to your list?

You can tell a lot by the covers. If the performers include singers (soprano, tenor, etc) or choruses, then the disc will have at least one vocal work. If there is a conductor and orchestra, then it is a symphony, concerto or other orchestral work. If it is only one or a few players or an ensemble, then it is chamber music. So, when you put it all together, you have an era, a composer, a type of work. You can see this at a glance.

Now, you choose the performers. I have some conductors, orchestras and performers that I like, but I like variety, too. When I learn of a new performer of significant repute, I want to get some of their albums. I read reviews, usually just the ones on Amazon, but occasionally also professional reviews. I don't let them talk me out of something I want, but I might end up with a couple of additional albums. You will get a bit of overlap, since you'll end up with some duplication of works.

Oh, and don't forget to take some time off from shopping to listen to your acquisitions ;-) It now starts to get pretty exciting! You are beginning to know the music.


----------



## bigshot

It's a mistake to scratch names off your list. The reason that you don't like vocals right now is because you don't understand that form yet. Orchestral music is in movie scores, so it doesn't sound strange to you. As you proceed along your meandering path through music, I guarantee you that you are going to find that your initial tastes were extremely narrow, and things you thought you hated have become your favorites.

If you get a good deal on a very good CD with vocals on it, listen to it once or twice and put it on the shelf. You will find a reason to come back to it in a year or so.


----------



## kv466

moody said:


> Even if they are by GG (,I just ran into the limit nonsense.)


Yes, Moody. Despite your selective hearing he has several unsurpassed recordings. And for your information, señor, while I have everything he ever recorded that is only a small fraction of my collection.


----------



## Blancrocher

bigshot said:


> If you get a good deal on a very good CD with vocals on it, listen to it once or twice and put it on the shelf. You will find a reason to come back to it in a year or so.


All good advice, though I'd add that youtube is probably the best way into opera, especially if you can track down complete performances with subtitles (short of being able to see live performances, of course). I don't spend much time listening to Verdi's operas when I'm on my own either, but I jump at the chance to see a highly regarded production with superstars!


----------



## bigshot

Do people all have their computers hooked up to their TVs now? I can't imagine sitting at my desk watching an opera. I need a comfortable couch, darkened lights and a glass of hooch to make it work properly.


----------



## Blancrocher

bigshot said:


> Do people all have their computers hooked up to their TVs now? I can't imagine sitting at my desk watching an opera. I need a comfortable couch, darkened lights and a glass of hooch to make it work properly.


You raise a good point here. Did you remember to listen to Verdi while drinking some good scotch, Centropolis?


----------



## Centropolis

Blancrocher said:


> You raise a good point here. Did you remember to listen to Verdi while drinking some good scotch, Centropolis?


Oh, THAT'S what I was missing.....a nice glass of 18 year old Highland Park.  I will try that tonight.


----------



## apricissimus

bigshot said:


> Do people all have their computers hooked up to their TVs now? I can't imagine sitting at my desk watching an opera. I need a comfortable couch, darkened lights and a glass of hooch to make it work properly.


I can watch Youtube through my blu-ray player on my living room TV, but even the best Youtube videos look terrible on a 43" HD TV.


----------

